# TiVo internal parts question



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a TiVo HD and I'm getting a new Roamio.... can I use the parts from the TiVo HD for a premiere if anything breaks?

If so what parts would I be able to reuse?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

For a Premiere or Roamio? The only thing that I can think of that would be interchangeable would be the hard drive.


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

To use on a premier being that the roamio is brand new I doubt it will need parts anytime soon


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

radtechy said:


> I have a TiVo HD and I'm getting a new Roamio.... can I use the parts from the TiVo HD for a premiere if anything breaks?
> 
> If so what parts would I be able to reuse?


Probably not.

If the HD's original 160GB drive is still working, it'd be too small for an S4 or S5 image.

The power supplies would have a different form factor, and you'd be a lot more likely to be cannibalizing capacitors from the newer power supply to fix the HD than the other way around.

The tuners and the RAM are almost certain to be different.

The cable card socket *might* be transferrable if you want to unsolder and resolder about 40 or so teeny little connections.

Not sure if the power cord could be used on anything newer than an HD or not, though it could be used on an S2 or S1.

The remote doesn't have the 4 colored buttons but should otherwise be useable.

Best thing is probably to wangle a $99 lifetime sub for it and keep it as a spare in another room or sell it while you can still get something for it, maybe $200 if it has lifetime.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The only interchangeable parts between different Tivo models are:

Hard drive (has to have a compatible image installed for the model it will be used in)
Remote (should work with any Tivo except the older Sonys and possibly the Pioneer, Humax, or Toshiba models; also compatible with the DirecTV models)
Power cord


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

unitron said:


> Best thing is probably to wangle a $99 lifetime sub for it and keep it as a spare in another room or sell it while you can still get something for it, maybe $200 if it has lifetime.


I was thinking about that they let me lifetime one of my premiers for the 99 and I could do the HD like you said but I don't wanna invest 100 bucks to maybe sell it for 200 if it's not a sure thing

Being that the HD is over 3 yrs can anyone get that lifetime deal? Or just me cause it was my box or another current customer if they are adding a box?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

If it's been subscribed for 3 years, you can probably get the $99 deal. The new owner can probably get that deal but you'll get more money if you get lifetime then sell it rather than if you sell it as eligible for $99 lifetime.

Prices will probably be higher in the fall when all the new shows start.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

radtechy said:


> Being that the HD is over 3 yrs can anyone get that lifetime deal? Or just me cause it was my box or another current customer if they are adding a box?


I got the $99 lifetime on one of my Premieres when I called to cancel monthly service. I had recently activated a new Roamio (purchased from BB) but I don't know if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

radtechy said:


> I was thinking about that they let me lifetime one of my premiers for the 99 and I could do the HD like you said but I don't wanna invest 100 bucks to maybe sell it for 200 if it's not a sure thing
> 
> Being that the HD is over 3 yrs can anyone get that lifetime deal? Or just me cause it was my box or another current customer if they are adding a box?


We don't know for absolute certain beyond any shadow of a doubt "this is in writing and sits in plain view of every customer service rep" what qualifies you for $99 lifetime on which TiVo, because TiVo has never made any sort of official announcement about it.

I can't find the original thread about $99 lifetime on pre-S4 units, and the stories from people who got it on the various S3s and S4s are scattered throughout the site.

If you've been paying monthly on that S3 HD for at least 3 years, you can probably get the deal if you call to cancel--mentioning that you're going to buy a Roamio probably wouldn't hurt, although you may have to call more than once--what we call Customer Service Roulette--you keep trying 'til you get a rep that'll give you the deal.

As to whether you can turn around and sell it afterwards or not, no one can absolutely guarantee that, but I'd be surprised if you couldn't sell it for at least enough to get the $99 back, whereas not lifetimed you'd probably need to find someone looking for one for parts.

But I'd really rather it didn't wind up in a landfill.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been watching lifetimed TiVos like a hawk on eBay for nearly a year and bought six in that time. I also got $99 lifetime for my original TiVo HD. My advice is to get the $99 lifetime and sell it in the fall. Take good pictures of it and use UPS or FedEx ground which costs less than half of the default eBay USPS priority mail option. When shipping is $46, people don't bid as much.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

+1. Avoid using ebay's shipping options whenever possible. They gouge you at every turn. It's bad enough that they nickel and dime sellers for every little option and then want a piece of the pie when it sells. They also take a commission out of the PayPal transaction. I won't even list items in auction format anymore. I just post at a fixed price for 30 days and let it ride. I have my own FedEx account and use ground shipping exclusively, mainly because it's more reasonable and they deliver on Saturdays with no surcharge. I would never ship electronics via the USPS, especially a Tivo. I've worked as a contractor in USPS sorting facilities and the way they handle packages would scare the crap out of most people.


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice I'm gonna ask around and see if anyone I know wants the HD for whatever I decide to sell the box for (suggestions on value) plus the lifetime for the 99


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

The thing to know about shipping via the USPS is that they're under orders from the head office to push the expensive options so you have to specifically ask about (or search for on their online postage figurer) the less expensive plans.

If the distance isn't too great, Parcel Post may be the cheapest, and even if not, you should be able to send a TiVo via the PO for not a whole lot more than $20.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I think it has reached the point where it is difficult to buy lifetime for $99, sell a TiVoHD and make enough to justify the expense, risk and time to sell it online. Selling it locally could make sense still. Selling it on eBay with the fees, shipping cost, risk of a bad buyer, and shipper risk or insurance cost means I am not seeing prices high enough to justify messing with it now. Selling it here would be worth considering but even that isn't a guarantee things will go well.

There is no eBay seller guarantee to make sure the transaction doesn't go bad for the seller. Maybe an additional $25 or so above and beyond all costs if things go perfectly and the downside would be you will lose shipping costs and other expenses if the buyer doesn't want the TiVoHD or something else goes wrong. Last year a lifetime TiVoHD brought prices high enough that it was probably worth the effort. Selling it unsubscribed, or parting it out, doesn't bring much but might be a better option now.

I am going to continue using my TiVoHDs for OTA until they break or become unusable and I have a couple of working unsubscribed TiVoHDs I purchased for parts. I did call TiVo on each of the unsubscribed boxes to see about the special lifetime deal but was denied as not qualifying.


----------

